# sportline springs



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ok i just ordered sportlines for my car camber bolts i ordered 4 is this corect or do i only need 2


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

2 might be fine, but 4 will gaurantee you are set to go


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks im still learning nissan my old ride was a 97 s-10 ss slamed on a 5/6 belltech drop


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i got the sportlines too.. i only have two camber bolts.. and im okay but four wont hurt you... if you don't want to go crazy.. get the kyb stock replacements .. they're cheap and at least they will hold up better than ur stock ones..


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i checked out active tuning they got what i need just got to get more cash first so far i got my 18s springs need to get my tires after i drop the car and 35% tint subs grille and so on bla bla bla bla the list goes on
any body ever do air ride? on altimas


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

cdmorenot said:


> i got the sportlines too.. i only have two camber bolts.. and im okay but four wont hurt you... if you don't want to go crazy.. get the kyb stock replacements .. they're cheap and at least they will hold up better than ur stock ones..


I did the fronts and rears from Active Tuning, and must say it is an amazing improvement over stock, especially after a drop (Prokit on mine)


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

2 bolts will give you all the adjustment you need


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

well today i got my springs installed and the 4 camber bolts with a alighnment rides nice feels more sporty now just need to get my tires so i can roll on my 18s


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Great! So when can we expect to see some pics?


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

ill take some pics tomorrow and try to post them


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

here are some pics kinda small in size but it will have to do for now


----------

